# Homes in Ruins From Tornadoes Denied Aid by FEMA f



## EmptyTimCup

trust in yourself ....... 



> *Broken Bible Belt: Homes in Ruins From Tornadoes Denied Aid by FEMA for ‘Insufficient Damage’*
> 
> 
> Jefferson County resident Jonathan Stewart said he laughed in shock after the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA) claimed the house his family lost in the deadly April 27 twister was ‘not unsafe to live in’.
> 
> Displaced families in tornado-ravaged Alabama are outraged after being denied federal aide to rebuild their flattened homes – due to ‘insufficient damage’.
> 
> The devastating reality is the house is now a concrete slab surrounded by rubble.
> 
> Mr Stewart told AL.com a FEMA inspector saw first-hand the Pleasant Grove residence he shared with his wife, Lisa, and their two children was ripped from the ground.
> Three days after the visit, however, he received a letter reading: ‘Based on your FEMA inspection, we have determined that the disaster has not caused your home to be unsafe to live in.
> 
> ‘Although the disaster may have caused some minor damage it is reasonable to expect you or your landlord to make these repairs. At this time you are not eligible for FEMA housing assistance.’
> 
> Mr Stewart told the website: ‘Lisa and I looked at the letter and laughed.’
> While he has since found out his insurance coverage will replace his house, the family is not alone.
> 
> Lashunta Tabb’s home 15 miles away in North Smithfield Manor was stripped of its siding, and more than half of her roof blew off with tornado-force winds.


----------



## Dakota

:shakeshead: tisk..tisk..tisk...


----------



## kom526

Should I hold my breath and wait for the MSM outrage for Obama's "You're doing a helluva job Brownie!" moment?


----------



## Mongo53

Hmmmm, Texas and Arizona Fires and Alabama Tornado's, if they even get a declared a disaster, FEMA acts like there isn't any damage.  Hmmm, what do they have in common?

Oh yea, they didn't vote for Obama last election, nor are they likely to vote for him the next election.

Hmmmm, just like Chicago politics, where is Obama from?

Remember the MSM going nuts because the Bush Administration fired 3 Federal Prosecutors for cause?  How it was obviously politically motivated and unethical behavior that need to be investigated?  Oh, no need to mention that Clinton fired every Federal Prosecutor when he came into office, that isn't relevant.

Now where is the MSM when it obvious that only Obama Supporters get Federal Assistance, NOT a state that went for Obama, you can pound sand.

Yea, Fox News is the Problem.


----------



## DipStick

This is exactly the type of frivolous spending that gets us in to debt.

Why should we help Texas or Arizona with their fires?  The Federal Government can't do anything right, amirite?  We should leave all that to the states.

If your house gets blown away by a tornado, well tough ####, that's what homeowner's insurance is for?  Why should we tolerate these people going to the government asking for a handout?  Pull yourself up by your bootstraps and get to work.  Rebuilding a city is sure to create jobs.


----------



## Pushrod

DipStick said:


> This is exactly the type of frivolous spending that gets us in to debt.
> 
> Why should we help Texas or Arizona with their fires?  The Federal Government can't do anything right, amirite?  We should leave all that to the states.
> 
> If your house gets blown away by a tornado, well tough ####, that's what homeowner's insurance is for?  Why should we tolerate these people going to the government asking for a handout?  Pull yourself up by your bootstraps and get to work.  Rebuilding a city is sure to create jobs.



I have to agree with you on this.


----------



## vraiblonde

DipStick said:


> This is exactly the type of frivolous spending that gets us in to debt.
> 
> Why should we help Texas or Arizona with their fires?  The Federal Government can't do anything right, amirite?  We should leave all that to the states.
> 
> If your house gets blown away by a tornado, well tough ####, that's what homeowner's insurance is for?  Why should we tolerate these people going to the government asking for a handout?  Pull yourself up by your bootstraps and get to work.  Rebuilding a city is sure to create jobs.



Normally I'd agree with you.  However, if (when) it were (was) the Bush Administration you'd be (were) howling and beating your chest, insisting that he doesn't "care".

So suck it.


----------



## EmptyTimCup

DipStick said:


> This is exactly the type of frivolous spending that gets us in to debt.





and also Fed backed Flood Insurance as well ...... quit paying people for stupidity


----------



## Mongo53

Well, the Federal Government should say "We are NOT going to pay to rebuild your home, you should have insurance for that."

The answer is NOT to say, "You pile of rubble that is all that is left of your home, is only minor damage that we will NOT pay for, talk to your insurance company."

And funny, if a home had stripped off siding in California, the Federal Government would say "Your home has suffered considerable damage, we will pay to rebuild it, don't forget to vote for Obama in 2012."

I'm all for cutting FEMA drastically and send the States Tax Dollars back to them to use themselves to recover from Natural Disasters.

I'm against the Federal Government deciding on Natural Disaster spending, paid for by the states tax dollars, on political grounds. Do it fairly and impartially, OR do NOT do it at all. 

And thanks vraiblonde, I agree, I'm very suspicious of liberals that suddenly see the light about Disaster spending when its Conservatives hit by disasters. I suspect, they do NOT want to do it fairly or NOT do it at all, they just don't want to do it when it benefits them politically.

Don't let the liberals set the narrative and the context, it will remain a laser focus on just, lets save those tax dollars just when its doesn't benefit us politically. The next Disaster if it benefits them politically, you can count on them totally changing their atitude.  Keep the narrative and context extended that it covers everyone equally and doesn't let liberals get away with playing Chicago style hard ball politics of abusing your authority to punish your political opponents and reward your political friends.


----------

